# Plenty of Solid trout trout on big lake



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

Lots of good trout and catches in the last couple of days. The west wind has stopped and the catching had started. call toll free at 888.762.3391 and get in on this hot action. #hackberryrodandgun.com


----------

